# Garage to Residence: Minimum Requirements



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

A garage was recently permitted to be converted to a green house.  Only utility is electricity.  Wood burning stove to heat in winter (permit not issued).  Hay bales used for insulation.  Just found out owner sub-let house and moved in (prohibited by zoning).

I really don't know where to begin, but we are sending out a planning/building inspection team this afternoon to verify neighbor's complains.  Any and all thoughts are welcome?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 20, 2012)

No water / sewer / cooking for the "new" tenant? Immediate eviction of "alledged"

tenant?   Minimum amounts of habitable spaces, etc.?     Oh yeah, ..document,

..document, ..document!   Pictures, ..pictures, ..pictures!


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2012)

Did they do a Manual J on the wood stove?....Solid fuel and hay bales?.....it shouldn't be a problem for long......Vapor barrier under the floor? Room size, sanitation, water, arc-fault,...whatever else I can think of....Ice and water extending 24" inside the building....


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 20, 2012)

Maybe they can be relocated into the County Hotel.  You know, the ones with the bars.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> Maybe they can be relocated into the County Hotel.  You know, the ones with the bars.


What?  There is a county hotel with an open bar where you live?



They are nice people...trying to be green i guess, leave a minimal footprint, but two blocks from City Hall, might be a problem.  We have Ag and Res. Estate zones they could probably make it work.  I am not sure our zoning is flexible enough for urban hermits.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

its hard to put some one out on the street. ask them to get a special events permit to camp in the back yard.


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

send them over to Warren's house to occupy his lawn.


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2012)

*= =*





> "I am not sure our zoning is flexible enough for urban hermits."


Sure you are!....Just have the "new" tenants throw money at this problem,...make lots of promises upfront and verbally massage the elected officials

and voila'!.......They're good to go!.........Codes & Ordinances, ...they don't

need no [ stinkin' ] codes & ordinances.

Isn't this the norm everywhere?

*= =*


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow north star, are we having a bad day in code 'enforcement' land?


----------



## Alias (Apr 20, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> A garage was recently permitted to be converted to a green house.  Only utility is electricity.  Wood burning stove to heat in winter (permit not issued).  Hay bales used for insulation.  Just found out owner sub-let house and moved in (prohibited by zoning).  I really don't know where to begin, but we are sending out a planning/building inspection team this afternoon to verify neighbor's complains.  Any and all thoughts are welcome?


Did you adopt IPMC?  Or the 1997 Uniform Code for the Abatement of Dangerous Buildings?  Both have references to minimum code standards to make sure a building is "habitable".  I use the CA Health & Safety Code in some instances.  Does your state have a similar code?  I also use city code in reference to nuisances.

Possible departments to contact - Environmental Health, Planning/Zoning, Fire, Public Works (sewer & water, encroachment).

As has been said, document, document, document!  You can never take too many pictures, notes, or have too many witnesses.

Most of all, Good Luck!


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2012)

*$ # =*





> "Wow north star, are we having a bad day in code 'enforcement' land?"


" gb ",

Actually no!.....I am blessed beyong belief in my current position.

Sometimes though, the glaring hypocrisy is just too much here in

"code suggestion" land!

Also, ...sorry for the "spewing of the venom"!.......It's most

definitely "not" [ intended ] to be all about me [ * stepping

down off of my Rant Box * ].

*= * +*


----------



## codeworks (Apr 20, 2012)

code suggestion land, lmao, i like it. don't you hate those days, instances, when you almost wonder what you're doing and why you do it, then, you make a difference in someones life, they appreciate it, and it's all worth it again


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> Sometimes though, the glaring hypocrisy is just too much here in"code suggestion" land!
> 
> Also, ...sorry for the "spewing of the venom"!.......It's most
> 
> ...


I guess I am not quite getting the gist of your comments today, but have a great weekend (everybody).

I will post where this one goes when I get back Tuesdsay.  Hopefully, as codeworks noted, we can make a positive difference with reasonable solution for the property owners.

In other news, our anti-chicken ordinances come out next week!  (rolling eyes emoticon)


----------



## gbhammer (Apr 20, 2012)

Good luck. Stay kind. Remember the alamo.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =*Sure you are!....Just have the "new" tenants throw money at this problem,
> 
> ...make lots of promises upfront and verbally massage the elected officials
> 
> ...


It isn't modus operandi here...not to say it doesn't happen on occasion, but those occasions are rare, and you won't find my name on any of that paperwork.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 20, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> Good luck. Stay kind. Remember the alamo.


Have a great weekend gb!  Can't wait to hear all the tales from the other side...bon chance amigo!


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 20, 2012)

Heh you can't do away with the chickens now, you just got the straw bale house folr them


----------



## pwood (Apr 20, 2012)

our chicken ordinance will be going to the voters next election. It has been  a fierce battle up to this point for the last two years. it has pitted neighbor against neighbor, the haves (chickens) against the have nots (chickens). The only chance for peace and harmony to be restored to this community is for a majority vote at the ballot box. i believe that chickens are people too!


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 20, 2012)

at least it's not a battle between those with deep fat fryers and those without ....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 20, 2012)

Will zoning permit a 6½ ft. tall privacy fence to block the neighbors from spying on the green house with a 24 hr. security guard?

Francis


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 20, 2012)

neighbor might have a two-story house ... the place we recently purchased had the nice 6' privacy fence in the backyard. all the neighboring homes are two-story, so much for privacy


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 20, 2012)

They didn't note two story neighbors on the home inspection??


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 24, 2012)

There was only a bed and a desk in the greenhouse/shed/converted garage...I think zoning is going to require a letter of acknowledgment for applicable regulations and we will do the documentation dance and move on.

Thanks for all the input.


----------

